# THIS DUCK QUACKS sorta



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Let me introduce a wild and Kwacky Duck.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful! Nice finish and greast looking wood. And you are going to let a little kid play with it?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Bill. What did you use to make the clicking noise? Also, did you go from a plan? Some members might like to make one of those for Christmas.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice job Bill . Wish you uploaded the video to YouTube so I could have seen quacky in action


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a purchased plan that was enlarged 150% The original design had the head loose on a rod. I laid out some points for hollowing out the cavity and the reed on the plan shown. The cut out per the plan was used for the spring mechanism to bob the head and clack( the light colored piece in pic) (Compare plan to open pics). there is also a reed that is flicked by the cam. (both are the same color as background) The body was hollowed out for resonance.
The mechanism was designed using the gafboat method of seeing how things fit. Trip hammers were the first machine man built so I reasoned it would be easy. It took me two weeks of piddlin The cam trips a reed which produces a click it then pulls head down which springs back which gives a clack. The body was made with ash and airbrushed with a green translucent paint.The sides are made from mahogany. The axle is all thread. I used nuts and locktite to mount the cam. I made bushings for the axle by drilling out t-bolts. I made spacers for the axle from HDPE scraps by drilling them and scroll sawing from 1/8" sheet. The trip block on the head has a set scew tapped into it to attach head I drilled a 7/32 hole and used oil with the tap and got good results.

And yes it was made for a toddler to ding up and scratch Builds character and shows she loves it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is really neat not to mention.. lookin' good...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fantastic job Bill. Congratulations.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great but needs eyes so she can see where she is going


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

marecat3 said:


> great but needs eyes so she can see where she is going


Mary that head was my first attempt at carving No WAY was I gonna try for some eyes, Though I did think about it


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great, Bill.

If you'd like to put eyes, like Mary mentioned, you can get little plastic ones that are peel and stick in stores with a craft section. Even dollar stores I think.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Great looking Duck. You have done fine work on this. I congratulate you. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Tagwatts


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

G'Day Bill, Could please tell me where you got the plan for this quacker thank you...Cheers, Peter


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter.
I bought the original plan from Wood Magazine. My first post has photo of of the body plan. The noise making was not part of the plan . It was an improvisation. I went thru several bodies ( i bought a 2X6 from HD for pracitice) using trial and error to get the pieces to fit together. My mind works better at figuring stuff out by cutting and fitting then by drawing. The original plan had a head mounted on a dowel. The plan had a cavity in the body to install the head. It seemed a no brainer to save the cutout and use it for the clacker. The reed idea came from remembering old toy duck that had a metal reed and a plastic gear to flick it.
The cog that trips the reed and head was layed out using the radius as a chord for segmenting the circle. The radius equals one side of a hexagon that fits inside of circle. I used three points of the six for spacing the teeth. 
BTW I think Rodney Frost ( https://www.amazon.com/Whacky-Whirl...8&qid=1478091073&sr=8-1&keywords=rodney+Frost ) is a Brit and his work helped inspire me.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just paint eyes on


----------

